# Vw Abf , AbA Megasquirt extra



## Nart (Mar 18, 2009)

hey everybody 
i just need to ask some questions to complete my megasquirt kit installation...
First of all i got msns v3 assembled for hall sensor to use a Ford Zetec coilpack 
when i install the kit, for hall sensor and that coilpack , the wheel trigger has been set , i should but the cylinder 1 at TDC point so the hall sensor should be at tooth 20 , then start cranking , when the hall sensor detect the missing tooth the engine will start ?
the vw hall sensor/ vr sensor should be at tooth 20 when the cylinder 1 at TDC ?
and if anybody can help me with the std clt and alt sensors setting please
thx


----------



## Nart (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Vw Abf , AbA Megasquirt extra (Nart)*

By the Way vw 2.0 16v ABF (euro) have a Hall sensor not a Vr sensor 
can run with 5 or 12 v 
Pin 1 : 5 or 12v 
Pin 2 : signal to ms ecu 
pin3 : Ground


----------



## Nart (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Vw Abf , AbA Megasquirt extra (Nart)*

14 views and no answer!
Hmmm i got what i need 
At TDC The Hall sensor will be At Tooth 14 ( if missing tooth 0)
So the triggers will be using 60dg
A : 4 , return A : 12 , B = 34 , Retun = 42
At TDC hall sensor will be at 15 if missing tooth is o and 1 
Triggers will be 
A: 5 , return 13 B = 35 , Return = 43 
Some PPl do it with advance so A : 5 , return : 14 B : 35 , Return : 44
Dwell Setting :
Cranking 5 ms 
Running 3 ms
Min Discharge 0.1 or 0.2 For Ford Zetec 0.1 !
For any question just ask !
Thx


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

intresting conversation you have going on sorry i have nothing usefull to add
carry on


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Vw Abf , AbA Megasquirt extra (Nart)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4675222 
I'm there.
I would ask here,Its kind of not a lot of users yet.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

this got my car running!!!!


----------

